# Review - Sigma 24mm f/1.4 DG Art



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 20, 2015)

Discuss our review of the Sigma 24mm f/1.4 DG Art here.


----------



## optikus (Apr 20, 2015)

Hello,

only to the point astrophotography - to bring such a lens to exact focus, the use of a programm is the best solution, no man's eye can point so exact as the correct calculation of the best point dimension. Therefore the application report seems to confirm my opinion about Sigma - the realize the image-change from cheap to worthy. A good way and shurely a serious competitior to the DSLR-manufacturers or the high end labels as Schneider or Zeiss.

Jörg


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 20, 2015)

Justin,

Thanks for the good review. For some reason I don't find myself very excited by a wide aperture 24mm. As a result, I've had a hard time summoning the energy to do such a review myself! 

I am going to suffer through a Canon 50L vs. Otus 55 head to hear in May instead. Poor me ;D


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 21, 2015)

I should add that I'm hopeful that Sigma tackles an 85mm f/1.4 ART lens next. I really like an 85mm lens, particularly one with good close focus ability.

The challenge will be that they've had a pretty standard price point, and their existing 85mm (which is quite good) is already in that price range.


----------



## JVLphoto (Apr 21, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I should add that I'm hopeful that Sigma tackles an 85mm f/1.4 ART lens next. I really like an 85mm lens, particularly one with good close focus ability.
> 
> The challenge will be that they've had a pretty standard price point, and their existing 85mm (which is quite good) is already in that price range.



I completely agree. I had high hopes for their current 85 when it was released but didn't cut it with AF performance for me, you know it's coming, all they have to do is keep it in line with the other Art lenses.


----------



## alek35 (Apr 21, 2015)

It's a pity the reviewer didn't notice the pretty bad coma (a known problem for the Canon 24mm L) which is a 
major problem for astrophotography. Check the gull-shaped stars in this image...


----------



## meywd (Apr 21, 2015)

alek35 said:


> It's a pity the reviewer didn't notice the pretty bad coma (a known problem for the Canon 24mm L) which is a
> major problem for astrophotography. Check the gull-shaped stars in this image...



It seem the only option is the Rokinon.


----------



## JVLphoto (Apr 21, 2015)

alek35 said:


> It's a pity the reviewer didn't notice the pretty bad coma (a known problem for the Canon 24mm L) which is a
> major problem for astrophotography. Check the gull-shaped stars in this image...



My apologies, I'm new to photos of the stars so it wasn't something I knew to look for, you're right though, especially as you reach the lens edges. But thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 21, 2015)

meywd said:


> alek35 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a pity the reviewer didn't notice the pretty bad coma (a known problem for the Canon 24mm L) which is a
> ...



The new Tamron 15-30mm is even better.


----------



## meywd (Apr 21, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > alek35 said:
> ...



I meant the 24mm f/1.4 not the 14mm  even if the coma is good the tamron would still be a f/2.8 lens


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 22, 2015)

meywd said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > meywd said:
> ...


----------

